# 6 month old calf stressed



## shannonk03 (Dec 13, 2013)

So last night my husband and I picked up a 6 month old mini zebu calf. We looked at the a few days prior, they had just been pulled off mom but were healthy, eating, drinking etc. They still looked good when we picked him up last night. We got home late, about 7pm and I put him in the barn with hay, water, and a heat lamp. 

When I went to check him this morning he was shaking, had loose poop all over his rear and it didn't look like he had touched his hay or water. Granted, he may have started shaking just because he saw me, he tried to take off so he's not just laying around. 

Anything I need to be concerned about at this point or do I just give him more time?  I raise boer goats so I have electrolytes on hand, should I add it to his water?  Anything else I should do?  Or am I just worrying too much?


----------



## elevan (Dec 13, 2013)

Please continue discussion here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/stressed-6-month-old.27582/

Please do not cross post, this is considered spamming.  Thank you ~ BYH Staff


----------

